# Senn Benefit Auction!And the WINNER is........



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SO many awesome stuff up for grabs! MANY different breeds and things available!

I donated a free breeding to my buck Jasper and a free doe/buck kid in 2012!!

Feel free to bid and take a look at other wonderful things!!

Karen was the sweetest lady! Always willing to help anyone and everyone! I knew her and was so lucky to have been able to talk to her! She has produced wonderful animals and helped out the dairy goat world so much!

Sorry if im not allowed to post this but since I donated I just thought id let everyone know!!

Thanks!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!!*

Heres the link

http://cometothefarm.com/cgi-bin/auctio ... =catn_main


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!!*

:thumb: Lot's of neat stuff over there! I'm wishing I had a nitrogen tank right now...

Laura, how do you donate things to that?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!!*

If you would like to donate send an email to
Kelly Hines
[email protected]

Theres still lots of time to donate!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!!*

Thanks! :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!!*

It hasnt been updated today but I think shes waiting for more donations and will probably put more up tomorrow!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!!*

She was a great judge


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!!*

Just checked again. Still don't see it posted but there are new listings. Nice of you to donate! Do you know when it will post?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!!*

Maybe tomorrow?

I hope soon!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!!*

Im on there now!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!!*

Heres the link for my page

http://www.cometothefarm.com/cgi-bin/au ... 1326342666

How weird is it that out of ALL the pics I sent only ONE made it through? And that ONE pic was my dear Buggy who passed away  I cant believe it! Anyway! Bid if you can!

Free choice breeding on ANY except those that are closed! You can also save it and pick one for next spring!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!! ALMOST OVER!*

Hey guys!

Check out these awesome posts!! They are mine and are still very low!

DOE KID!!
http://www.cometothefarm.com/cgi-bin/au ... 1326342666

Breeding to my BUCK!!
http://www.cometothefarm.com/cgi-bin/au ... 1326343056

Check them out! Only a few days left!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!! Ending TOMORRO*

Hey guys! My items are ending tomorrow so PLEASE take a look if you havent already!!

A doe kid from ANY breeding of mine! So far its only at $180!! I can ship!! Please check it out!

Also a breeding to by really nice buck Jasper!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!! Ending TOMORRO*

This auction is ending tonight and the bid is still low. 
I am the current high bidder but would love to see this auction make more money for the family from Laura's generous donation.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Senn Benefit Auction! Hurry and bid now!! Ending TOMORRO*

Thanks Logan! Trying to get the word out so people may try and bid! Glad you are winning though


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats to Logan for winning a doe kid from any breeding!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars: Yea! 
:wahoo: Hum now who to pick from?
Laura thanks again for your generous donation to such a good cause!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I know I have a lot of reservations already! Should have a couple extra kids BUT if you would rather wait until next year and have 1st choice on whoever you can also do that!

We can talk more..... Its up to you!

Thanks so much for helping out! I was happy to donate


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Except I already get first choice from Corona!!!  Next year.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Right....haha that Corona is so dang demanding LOL

So other than her everyone will be available to choose from! Plus I will have some really exciting new additions if everyone has what I want them too!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: Ccngrats Logan!!! Happy choosing!! :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Tisie....Go here
http://www.livinlifefarms.com/Sage1.html

My friend put a new pic up of Sage! Coronas bf this year LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

onder:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL think about it and let me know! I can tell you my tentative list for breedings this fall.....Yes I have already planned LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome!! Congrats Logan! :stars: 

That was really nice of you to donate a doeling Laura! :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Karen was really special and I couldnt think of a better thing to do! Makes me feel really good to help out her family!

Oh and I donated a free breeding to my buck but I dont know who won that...I wasnt paying attention haha


----------

